# 2016 cruze mods



## Throhhhh (Apr 16, 2019)

Just bought this car about 2 days ago looking to make some easy mods haven't done anything yet but I have Tires/wheels, intake, exhaust in mind already but would like to hear what other mods (performance not cosmetic) y'all have done. Thank in advance.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Read through the How-To: posts for some beginning ideas as well as looking through the garages or build threads.

Which Generation?


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

I swapped out to all LED lighting and flashed the trifecta tune.


----------

